# New Flintlocks



## Aythya

After lusting after a flintlock for decades I finally broke down and bought one. Actually I had it made for me. It is a .32 caliber longrifle from the Lehigh Valley school. I am going to use it for small game. I liked it so much I am having a similar rifle made in .54 caliber.

Barrel on the .32 is 42 inches, on the .54 it is 44 inches. Both have curly maple stocks. I should have the .54 in time for muzzleloader season, I hope. I shot the .32 numerous times this summer and it is really fun to shoot. Off to the squirrel woods this weekend to try for some bushy tails.


----------



## The Norseman

Congratulations on the new .32 caliber Flintlock.
Hope you can get the new .54 cal Flintlock before muzzleloader season.

I have always wanted a Flintlock, I have a percussion CVA .45 cal single shot pistol
I put together from a kit back in the 1970's. It been a long time since I've shot it.

Muzzleloaders are cool (or should I say "Hot").

Anyway, happy shooting, and good luck on your venture.


----------



## Aythya

Thanks. I have had percussions rifles for years but decided it was time to get a flinter. I am really looking forward to using the new .54 for deer.


----------



## Pigslayer

I have two flintlocks that I built. One is a .50 cal & the other is a .45 cal. Both shoot well. I'm beginning work on a third, a .40 cal.
I get a tremendous amount of pleasure in building and shooting these rifles. After I resize some pics I'll post them.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

What a TEASE !!! How about give us some pictures to drool over...


----------



## Hanshi

You will love the flintlock; but let me warn you they are addicting. Also you MUST post pictures!


----------

